# Need some good vibes



## Mitsuko (Feb 1, 2006)

today was an awful day

i lost my job.

i dont know what im gonna do.

no more mu for a while...

i dont even understand why yet.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 1, 2006)

I am sorry girlie. What happened? What reason did they give you? We are here for you.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that hun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they let you go you can collect unemployment for the time being... and although it isn't as much as you were probably making at your job. It'll help. Just go asap - it takes awhile to process. Good luck &amp; hopefully you find out why!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

**Oh, I just remembered you're in Canada, I'm not sure what they have for Unemployment, but you should look into it **


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

Mitsuko that's absolutely horrible, I'm so sorry. I agree, go to unemployment insurance asap to get the claim started. Your job has to give you a reason, they are bound to by law and UIC needs that info. Hang in there, our thoughts are w/ you.


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 1, 2006)

well im not sure how to explain this in english but my boss think im not enough TEAM worker. im not enough in their TEAM. but they didnt let me be! i dont have any space for me like them. i cant sit at their place even if theyre not there. (but some 16yo girl come times to times to make some draws for them and she can! even if she doesnt work there and last week when i started to work i put some things on one of their table and they told me i wasnt supposed to.. i told him okay but why she can and he anwsered me she was there before you. GEEZ she doesnt work here!!! wtf im working here i dont care if she was there before me in the morning) when i have a drawing to do or anything else they told me to do it in the backstore..where there is not light! and no space. the computer is on the desk so i can even put my things on. im always talking with the customers, but im the only girl. so all drunk dirty old men try to hit on me. 2 weeks ago they ask me if i can work more days a week and i said yes. now they dont want me anymore. im going to any events we have to promote our artists or the studio, i went to the x-mas party, i bought them some gifts. and this week he was sick and i went to work 2 more days even if i wasnt suppose because he cant!

anyway im SO pissed off.

and now im pissed off AND poor


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 1, 2006)

yes we have that but i worked in a tattoo studio.. isnt not like other place. we dont have anything like that. customers pay us cash. and we dont have any insurance or anything.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

I am so sorry! I agree on checking into collecting unemployment. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers, sweetie!


----------



## screeema (Feb 1, 2006)

Lina gives some great advice here. Just pick yourself up and get

right out there and find another job, sometimes these things are

blessings in disguise!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 1, 2006)

ahh thx youre really sweet

i do think nothing happend for nothing.

but tomorrow im not going to get a job. im gonna take a break to finish my high school like i should did long time ago. and ill be able to go to mu school like in september like i wanted


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 1, 2006)

Aw, I'm sorry! It sucks that you lost your job. Are you living alone or do you have someone you can fall on for financial support til you get another job? I'm sure you'll be able to find another job quickly, I know most places hire at this time for spring time positions so good luck!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 1, 2006)

((((Mitsuko)))))) I'm so sorry to hear that - I know how you feel, I've lost my job before too.

Hang in there, because you will find a better job with nicer co-workers. Maybe you can find some temp work in the meanwhile?

In any case, good luck to you and hang in there!


----------



## redrocks (Feb 1, 2006)

Hang in there! That really sucks!

You will find something better that pays more!


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 1, 2006)

well im living with my parents right now but me and my bf was suppose to move together before the summer.. but we wont =( . im still lucky because i dont have to pay for rent, food and VITAL need. but the v-day will be really bad for my bf =P and our b-day are coming i dont know what im gonna do. i still have CC to pay and i canceled my cell phone. im gonna make a cleanup in my clothes, mu and produtcs for selling some and get some money.


----------



## bunni (Feb 1, 2006)

oh i am sorry hun, just keep your chin up, i am sure something will turn up soon.


----------



## Nadiaxo (Feb 1, 2006)

You should go to your employer and ask him or her why. You deserve to know and the employer has to supply an answer.

Keep Your Head Up!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 2, 2006)

I am so sorry! Try not to worry too much....I know that is easier said than done, but something will come through for you! :icon_chee *hugs*


----------



## brohi80 (Feb 2, 2006)

i know its hard,but you need to find another job and soon, and be strong, everything is gonna be all right.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank your lucky stars you got out of that place. It wasn't right for you. People deserve better places to work than hostile work enviroments.

There's something better out there waiting for you...you just need to do the footwork to find it! Good luck and lots of ((((((hugs)))))).


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

I am so sorry!!

~~~~~~~ good vibes to you!! ~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 3, 2006)

thx to everyone.

you all make me feel better =)


----------



## Zoey (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh hun I only saw this now I'm so sorry this happened to you,But I KNOW there is something so much better out there for you! Good luck,I'm thinking of you! **hugs**


----------

